# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  > [طلب] ممكن مساعده يالغالين

## العقرب13

*حبايبي الغالين اعضاء المنتدى*
*عندي مشكله في النت وماني عارف احلها* 
*-طلبت تزويد سرعه الدي اس ال*
*من 182 الى1 قيقا*
*وارسلوا  لي الاتصالات رساله فيها اليوزر نيم والباسوورد* 
*بس المشكله كلها اني ما عرفت كيف اغيرها عندي*
*مع العلم اني استخدم المودم حق الاتصالات(افاق شامل)* 
*فارجو من اهل الخبره يفيدوني*
*اخوكم* 
*العقرب13*
 :bigsmile:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عزيزي افضل حل لك .. دام عندك ..

افاق شامل .. اتصل ليهم ..

وهم يسوى لك اعدادات المودم وانت تكلمهم ..

لانه عندهم مركز شامل لأدارة الاجهزة عن بعد ..

وهذا افضل حل الك لانه لو المدم فيه مشكله يبدلوه لك ومجانا ..

نتمنى لك اجمل الاوقات ..

كل المودة

----------

